# How do you get help from Browning's customer service ?



## RIK (Jul 5, 2013)

Bought a Buckmark recently. The front sight blade is warped in 2 axes. When I called customer service and asked if I could get a new (non-defective ) sight to screw in and assured them I would send them the defective blade when I got the new one. I was told "NO" and that the only help they would offer was to look at the gun to see if I was correct and said I had to mail the gun to them at my expense. I asked them to reconsider since I wanted to keep the gun for defense purposes if possible since it did shoot but was hard to line up with the bent blade. I even spoke with a 2nd representative but got the same answer and when I said that it would be a showing of good will to a new customer if they could honor my request to simply allow me to exchange my defective sight for a straight one I was told in no uncertain terms that if I did not like the way Browning did business I was free to go elsewhere. I realize that a non-institutional buyer means little to a big company like them and they made sure I understood that but,if anyone has found a way to get their cooperation and help please tell me what the formula is.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Find out the names of the president of the company, and the VP of Sales. Write to them with your issue. People in the executive offices hate to hear from unhappy customers. I know, I was one.


----------



## RIK (Jul 5, 2013)

High Pockets, Thanks , I tried to get the reps to give me the name of a supervisor to ask for when I called back but,neither rep would give me a name and I thought I had reached an impasse but,your idea,is better. An officer may have an interest in the overall health and image of the company where the reps seemed to only have an interest in convincing me to call another day when someone else might answer my call and clearly cared nothing about my problem or the image they portrayed. I hope the reps attitude is not indicative of the company's ,if it is I'll be paying for a new sight.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Your experience with Browning is exactly what I went through. They "have" to see the gun before they do anything. Doesn't matter if the gun is two days old. Ship it to them at your expense. Crappy way to do business. I too will share my "customer experience" with Browning to all my friends.


----------



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

zfrme66 said:


> Your experience with Browning is exactly what I went through. They "have" to see the gun before they do anything. Doesn't matter if the gun is two days old. Ship it to them at your expense. Crappy way to do business. I too will share my "customer experience" with Browning to all my friends.


You will get that response from any gun company you need to send them the pistol they will not just send out free parts. Do yourself a favor go buy a sight and screw it on get chill out,take the gun apart clean and lube it real good go to the range with a couple of different brands ammo and test fire it,rimfire guns can be very picky with ammo and you can have all kinds of proplems with dirty or overlubed pistol.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Years ago when I had a problem with a Browning rifle I'd just purchased I went to the library, identified the company president's name, and wrote him a letter expressing my surprise and frustration with the poor performance of my new Browning rifle. That's how I got a letter back from John M. Browning, Jr., himself, with a generous offer to replace the rifle. (I still have that letter, here, in one of our filing cabinets.) 

Browning Arms doesn't list anyone as their current president. (Must have something to do with the fact that Browning Arms is currently a subsidiary of Groupe Herstal SA in Europe.) The best you're going to do identifying the chief honcho at Browning is to settle for the name of Travis Hall who is variously described as both the American C.E.O., as well as a Vice President, and marketing executive. (Lots of luck!) 

In the case of a bent front sight on a Buckmark I think I'd just buy whatever sight I wanted and have the pistol repaired, locally. In the alternative, if you're as tenacious as one of our Pit Bulldogs, you could get one of Browning's mailing addresses, and forward pictures of your bent front sight to either Customer Service in Ogden, Utah or, maybe even, send the photos to Travis Hall, himself. 

(Again, good luck! Your post proves to me that the Ruger Mark III's are a much better choice! I've got another letter around here from Mr. Steven Sanetti at Ruger. When I complained about a brand new Ruger to Mr. Sanetti he immediately sent me a prepaid UPS pickup slip for the gun; and the problem was settled, perfectly, in less than 10 days.)


----------



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

RIK said:


> Bought a Buckmark recently. The front sight blade is warped in 2 axes. When I called customer service and asked if I could get a new (non-defective ) sight to screw in and assured them I would send them the defective blade when I got the new one. I was told "NO" and that the only help they would offer was to look at the gun to see if I was correct and said I had to mail the gun to them at my expense. I asked them to reconsider since I wanted to keep the gun for defense purposes if possible since it did shoot but was hard to line up with the bent blade. I even spoke with a 2nd representative but got the same answer and when I said that it would be a showing of good will to a new customer if they could honor my request to simply allow me to exchange my defective sight for a straight one I was told in no uncertain terms that if I did not like the way Browning did business I was free to go elsewhere. I realize that a non-institutional buyer means little to a big company like them and they made sure I understood that but,if anyone has found a way to get their cooperation and help please tell me what the formula is.


Charles Guevremont, Chief Executive Officer in Utah


----------

